# What do you have your aspect ratio set to



## jim1174 (Feb 3, 2010)

What do you have your aspect ratio set to ? My Samsung has the 16:9 and a setting called just scan which displays the full native HD signal. My tv is set to 16:9.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have my Sony set to Full Pixel and my Panasonic on Full.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Set to full. 
Panasonic plasma. My Sony says wide, my sharp says stretch, or dot to dot as my PC monitor. They all call it something different. I wish they'd all just say the same thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

My Plasma is also set to full and my Sony PJ is set to 16:9.


----------



## natelivliv (Jan 4, 2019)

I've been trying for years to find a program that will
edit mpeg2 video Frame Accurately. I'm simply trying to
remove commercials. Several will cut on GOP boundaries.
Most end up cutting at the wrong place, causing A/V unsync,
or producing an anomaly at the splice that confuses MPEG decoders.









emi calculator gst login ifsc code


----------

